# Dosage for Spectogard Scour-Chek?



## HoosierShadow

Anyone know the dosage? I have been using pepto for years but hear this stuff works better, and lasts longer.


----------



## ksalvagno

I think it is on the bottle.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Same dosage as for pigs? That's all that is listed.


----------



## SalteyLove

When I used it for a rejected bottle kid with suspected ecoli, I used 1 pump twice a day for three days. It was close to the piglet dosage in the bottle if I recall correctly. And it works stellar!


----------



## toth boer goats

Yep correct, go by instructions or you can give a few more cc's at first. 
WOrks really well and fast.


----------



## HoosierShadow

Thanks! I did give the recommended dosage plus 1cc more, mostly in case she spit some out. She drank it all without a fight, and didn't scour again, was feeling back to normal by afternoon


----------



## toth boer goats

Good to hear, pig scour halt really works.


----------



## redneckred

ok i have a mini baby goat 8 days old about 3 lbs i have bottle feed since day of birth how much specto gard should i give her has scours


----------



## SalteyLove

redneckred said:


> ok i have a mini baby goat 8 days old about 3 lbs i have bottle feed since day of birth how much specto gard should i give her has scours


She is the right age for ecoli, spectogard is a good choice. It is not easily overdosed and there doesn't seem to be an exact dosage used for goats. If she were mine, I would do one pump for the first dose and then try to do a half pump 2x a day for 3 days. Obviously a half pump could be difficult to execute.

Be sure to keep close tabs on the bowel movements, if she gets stopped up, a warm water & oil enema will fix it.


----------



## toth boer goats

I agree.

This 2015 thread is older and you want to double the dosage that it states on the bottle for goats.


----------

